# TiVo Stream + iPad = Low Audio levels



## igirl (Feb 5, 2011)

I just got our stream set up and my husband complains that the Tivo Stream on iPad (2) is REALLY quiet compared to other audio from video streams.

(Compared to the live TV streaming we get from our EyeTV or iTunes Movies/TV streaming over the WLAN.)

Any ideas? Obviously the hardware volume is set to max.


----------



## jjd416 (Nov 24, 2009)

I have the same issue with my iPad 2 running iOS6. My iPhone 4S running iOS6 is plenty loud enough.


----------



## igirl (Feb 5, 2011)

I just checked this out myself and compared - 

a TV Show recorded on Tivo played via Stream

vs

a TV Show recorded on EyeTV played via iTunes

WHOA!!!! It's like 4x louder through iTunes. Something is wrong here.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

It's not really an issue with the Stream itself. If you download TiVo shows from your TiVo using TiVo Desktop/html/kmttg, etc. the volume is always very low. Since the Stream is re-encoding audio anyway TiVo could add a setting to the Stream to allow users to apply an audio boost to use during encoding to help fix this problem. Currently there is no control over that for the Stream (or any other encoding parameter for that matter). If you download and encode yourself using software encoders then you do have control over that. That's one of the down sides of the Stream - yes it makes encoding much easier and faster since it's hardware encoding, but it comes at the expense of having very little control over the encodings.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There are several little devices that attach to your iPad and redirect the sound forward, making it appear much louder. One of the main problems with iPad audio is the speaker is on the back and faces backwards. If you cup your hand around the corner so it redirects the sound forward you can see the effect a device like this would have.

Although I agree that TiVo should build in a little boost into the audio recode of the Stream. They do this in TiVo Desktop via a special DirectShow filter that is automatically used whenever you play a .tivo file. So obviously this is a known issue with TiVo files.

Dan


----------



## igirl (Feb 5, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> There are several little devices that attach to your iPad and redirect the sound forward, making it appear much louder. One of the main problems with iPad audio is the speaker is on the back and faces backwards. If you cup your hand around the corner so it redirects the sound forward you can see the effect a device like this would have.
> 
> Although I agree that TiVo should build in a little boost into the audio recode of the Stream. They do this in TiVo Desktop via a special DirectShow filter that is automatically used whenever you play a .tivo file. So obviously this is a known issue with TiVo files.
> 
> Dan


There are other little devices called amplifiers and speakers too. ha ha

The fact that this is known is good - but if nothing is done about it - that's not so good especially if using the Stream App in a loud car or other place where ambient noise level is high. In my husband's case - it was on an elliptical machine.

Thanks!


----------



## jjd416 (Nov 24, 2009)

moyekj said:


> It's not really an issue with the Stream itself. If you download TiVo shows from your TiVo using TiVo Desktop/html/kmttg, etc. the volume is always very low. Since the Stream is re-encoding audio anyway TiVo could add a setting to the Stream to allow users to apply an audio boost to use during encoding to help fix this problem. Currently there is no control over that for the Stream (or any other encoding parameter for that matter). If you download and encode yourself using software encoders then you do have control over that. That's one of the down sides of the Stream - yes it makes encoding much easier and faster since it's hardware encoding, but it comes at the expense of having very little control over the encodings.


With all that being said, how come the volume level of a stream to my iPhone is loud enough, but noticeably lower on my iPad. Even when I face both devices' speaker at me, the iPad volume level is much lower even at max.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jjd416 said:


> With all that being said, how come the volume level of a stream to my iPhone is loud enough, but noticeably lower on my iPad. Even when I face both devices' speaker at me, the iPad volume level is much lower even at max.


 Different A/V decoder and/or driver hardware?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That would be my guess as well. I bet if you played any video on both your iPhone and iPad the iPhone would be louder.

Dan


----------



## igirl (Feb 5, 2011)

My discussion so far with Tech Support on this -



> Thanks so much for your reply!
> 
> >>>Are you experiencing this with all streams or just random ones?
> 
> ...


----------



## TBoyd (Apr 9, 2000)

I'm planning on buying a STREAM to replace my Lifetime Series3 and old 4:3 TV in the bedroom as well as for all the mobile iPad fun generally. 

Using my iPad for Xfinity shows and downloaded video generally works well but if I don't want to use headphones/earbuds the sound is limited. 

My answer was to buy a Jambox. I actually bought the Jambox for music/radio at work, but being about to grab it and go to the bedroom or kitchen or on the deck to watch iPad video just ROCKS! 

I have a question. I have a second iPad that I replaced with a newer one. Does anyone have a recommendation for an ADJUSTABLE FLOOR stand to hold an iPad for viewing from a chair? -- I could just re-purpose the older iPad for "Tivo" viewing in any room I wanted without having to hold it. 

Tim


----------



## igirl (Feb 5, 2011)

The final tech support follow up - if you can call it that....



> I have read through the previous contacts as well and would be glad to continue helping you with your TiVo Stream inquiry. Unfortunately this issue comes from encoding audio issues, which cannot be adjusted. We recommend using headphones or speakers to help adjust the volume on shows where the audio is too low.


Basically they are saying tough luck. Not going to even look into it or consider addressing the issue. Oh well.


----------



## igirl (Feb 5, 2011)

This belongs in a thread of it's own - but...


> Does anyone have a recommendation for an ADJUSTABLE FLOOR stand to hold an iPad for viewing from a chair?


A stand alone holder we're using - music stand. Folds up and goes anywhere - adjustable height, lightweight and cheap.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The support group doesn't have much cntrol over this stuff. I'm sure there is a beta group somewhere that has reported this issue to the actual devlopers. I'd be really surprised if it wasn't fixed in a future firmware release. 

Dan


----------



## igirl (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks Dan you've been helpful in this thread and throughout the forum!


----------



## Slimsey (Aug 4, 2007)

Just FYI, I have iPad 2 and iPad 4, both are basically unusuable with regards to TiVo Stream and the volume levels without headphones, or some kind of Amp. 
Even then if you are travelling on a plane with headphones, you are out of luck! 

I also own a slingbox which basically does the same as the TiVo Stream except it only streams (both from within and outside of your home network) but does not allow you to download and store content. The Audio output however from the Slingbox for iPhones/iPads is brilliant. Very loud and clear. 
So anyone trying to claim it's a problem with the iPad small speaker is very mistaken.


----------

